# Jamsmine The Greyhound



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
> A true
> story about a dog's amazing love for other creatures...even an
> owl.
>
>
> In 2003,
> police in Warwickshire , England , opened a garden shed and found a
> whimpering, cowering dog. The dog had been locked in the shed and
> abandoned. It was dirty and malnourished, and had quite clearly been
> abused.
>
> In an act
> of kindness, the police took the dog, which was a female greyhound, to the
> Nuneaton Warwickshire Wildlife Sanctuary, which is run by a man named Geoff
> Grewcock, and known as a haven for animals abandoned, orphaned, or otherwise
> in need.
>
> Geoff and
> the other sanctuary staff went to work with two aims: to restore the dog to
> full health, and to win her trust. It took several weeks, but eventually
> both goals were achieved. They named her Jasmine, and they started to
> think about finding her an adoptive home.
>
>
> Jasmine,
> however, had other ideas. No one quite remembers how it came about, but
> Jasmine started welcoming all animal arrivals at the sanctuary. It would
> not matter if it were a puppy, a fox cub, a rabbit or, any other lost or
> hurting animal. Jasmine would just peer into the box or cage and, when
> and where possible, deliver a welcoming lick.
>
>
>
> Geoff
> relates one of the early incidents. "We had two puppies that had been
> abandoned by a nearby railway line. One was a Lakeland Terrier cross and
> another was a Jack Russell Doberman cross. They were tiny when they
> arrived at the centre, and Jasmine approached them and grabbed one by the
> scruff of the neck in her mouth and put him on the settee. Then she
> fetched the other one and sat down with them, cuddling them."
>
> "But she
> is like that with all of our animals, even the rabbits. She takes all
> the stress out of them, and it helps them to not only feel close to her, but
> to settle into their new surroundings. She has done the same with the
> fox and badger cubs, she licks the rabbits and guinea pigs, and even lets the
> birds perch on the bridge of her nose."
>
>
> Jasmine,
> the timid, abused, deserted waif, became the animal sanctuary's resident
> surrogate mother, a role for which she might have been born. The list of
> orphaned and abandoned youngsters she has cared for comprises five fox cubs,
> four badger cubs, fifteen chicks, eight guinea pigs, two stray puppies and
> fifteen rabbits - and one roe deer fawn. Tiny Bramble, eleven weeks old,
> was found semi-conscious in a field. Upon arrival at the sanctuary,
> Jasmine cuddled up to her to keep her warm, and then went into the full
> foster-mum role. Jasmine the greyhound showers Bramble the roe deer with
> affection, and makes sure nothing is matted.
>
>
> "They are
> inseparable," says Geoff. "Bramble walks between her legs, and they keep
> kissing each other. They walk together round the sanctuary. It's a
> real treat to see them."
>
>
> Jasmine
> will continue to care for Bramble until she is old enough to be returned to
> woodland life. When that happens, Jasmine will not be lonely.. She
> will be too busy showering love and affection on the next orphan or victim of
> abuse.
>
>
> Pictured
> from the left are: "Toby", a stray Lakeland dog; "Bramble", orphaned roe deer;
> "Buster", a stray Jack Russell; a dumped rabbit; "Sky", an injured barn owl;
> and "Jasmine", with a mother's heart doing best what a caring mother would

>
> And, just
> in case you wondered, Snopes.com <http://snopes.com/>
> has verified the truth of this wonderful story and the reality of these
> photographs which accompany the story!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

So heartwarming


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What a great story. I once had a German Shepherd/Golden Retriever cross that was like that. Her name was Brandy. She mothered everything you brought home. Some dogs are really wonderful that way. Thanks for sharing that. She has since passed, but I'm sure she is in heaven mothering all those youngsters that pass early and meet up with her there.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

its a nice story.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

What a wonderful story!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What an amazing creature.

Reti


----------

